# Skewb Florian Mod



## SpeedCuber123 (Apr 15, 2014)

Can someone send pictures of their Florian modded skewbs? My skewb doesn't look right.


----------



## kcl (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Kirjava (Apr 15, 2014)

'florian modded'? Pretty sure this is just called sanding.


----------



## kcl (Apr 15, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> 'florian modded'? Pretty sure this is just called sanding.



Basically. People just call it florian modding because you round off the pieces much like on a 4x4 or something.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 15, 2014)

my modded skewb


----------



## SpeedCuber123 (Apr 15, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> my modded skewb



The pieces are hard to see clearly and I think your skewb is overmodded...


----------



## SpeedCuber123 (Apr 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> View attachment 3870View attachment 3872



Can you post another picture of your hanging corner in a different angle? Thanks


----------



## kcl (Apr 15, 2014)

SpeedCuber123 said:


> Can you post another picture of your hanging corner in a different angle? Thanks



Post a picture of yours, I can tell you if it's good.


----------



## SpeedCuber123 (Apr 15, 2014)

I didn't finish my mod yet.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 17, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Basically. People just call it florian modding because you round off the pieces much like on a 4x4 or something.



Maybe they shouldn't.


----------



## kcl (Apr 17, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> Maybe they shouldn't.



Probably not, but it's never going to get rid of the name, misnomer or not. There's a lot of things people do that shouldn't be done.


----------

